
Xi’s Last-Minute Switch on U.S.-China Trade Deal Upended It - ycombonator
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/world/asia/trade-xi-jinping-trump-china-united-states.html
======
duxup
It is strange, past US China deals just resulted in deals but no real changes.
China just would go on with the status quo.

If anything that path would seem to work here giving Trump some good PR and
China could do whatever.

A confrontational approach directed at Trump of all presidents would seem
highly in advisable....

Why the change in approach plus the wrong president to try this approach with?

We're Xi and his circle that out of touch?

